# Albinar Tripod



## NikonNewbie (Nov 18, 2010)

I was at the local Goodwill buying a shirt we could rip up for Halloween...and I found this Albinar Tripod...it's pretty heavy, and in decent shape..you can tell it's been used....guess how much it was?

I'll tell you...

$2.00!

Just looked it up...going for 89 bucks, sweet!
Albinar 122-700 Tripod with pan head (all metal)


----------



## Derrel (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah....who knew back in the 1980's that the "cheap" Japanese-made tripods of that era would someday become "decent-quality" stuff, compared with the Chinese dreck that has flooded the world over the last five to six years...


----------



## NikonNewbie (Nov 18, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Yeah....who knew back in the 1980's that the "cheap" Japanese-made tripods of that era would someday become "decent-quality" stuff, compared with the Chinese dreck that has flooded the world over the last five to six years...


 
Yeah I looked it up a little and saw that some guy from NJ sold these, and once he died the company went under.
It works great...holds a camera...and I have to say...it's the best 2 bucks I've ever spent! (except for the 1.50 for the flannel that turned my son into Jason Vorhee's lol)

I also have a mini tripod that my husband got me for xmas 2 years ago...and just now found out that the sucker extends almost 4 feet, but I would be afraid to put my camera on it...lol


----------



## tirediron (Nov 18, 2010)

That's a re-badged Velbon; it's actually a decent tripod.  I still have the one that I got when I was a photo student back in 198:er:.  It's surprisingly rigid and the only things that I ever really disliked about it were the lack of an interchangable head and the leg supports which preven moving them independantly.  For $2.00?  GOOD score!


----------



## scovellephoto (Nov 18, 2010)

ok now I need to go to slavation army who knows what they got thar


----------



## NikonNewbie (Nov 18, 2010)

and just as a side note...I also saw a mint condition Fez hat there, so I picked it up..for $1 and I sold it on ebay for 10 or 15...I forgot how much...but basically I made out 
I think I love the Goodwill...lol


----------

